# Building stuff in the shed



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/17)

Just bought a new Luxury apartment..ie...A shed with attached house

Shed came with A LOT of wood...so been building stuff

Just waiting for the castors


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/17)

Coincidence?...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/17)

Definitely


----------



## Grott (13/12/17)

It still amazes me how many sheds come with a house attached.


----------



## knot_gillty (13/12/17)

I love building shit in the shed. My shed is in no way as clean and neat as your yours though... At the moment I’m restoring an old HZ ute in there. Built a shelf unit to hold camping gear and mead/wine making shit, keg pot bellies, racks to hold mine and my kids longboards, fishing rod holders etc. Built a bar to put in my shed as I built the shed to be my Bar/poolroom but we ended up running a camper trailer business out of the shed so the bar had to leave. Now there’s the ute in there so zero room for pool table or the bar let alone both!! I’ve just started “teaching myself” (read: burning holes!!) how to weld. I’ll be doing most of the rust repairs on the Z myself. For some unknown reason I don’t have any pics of any of it on my phone.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/17)

Building a new TV cabinet in my shed (my wife still insists on calling the structure a garage but it hasn't had a car in it for 10 years).

Cutting some long mortises in the legs for the side panels to slot into. Cutting out most of it with the drill press then squaring up the edges with a chisel.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/12/17)

That's when a router comes in really handy.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/17)

I could do it on the router (if you look closely, the bench I am using there is actually my router table), and I do cut most mortises that way. These long ones though are too long for my mortising jig so I decided to do them by hand.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/17)

And besides, cutting nice timber with a really, REALLY sharp chisel is very relaxing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/12/17)

I used to have a spindle molder, scared the life out of me when it tore a lump of timber out of my hands an punched a hole through the garage wall.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/17)

Yeah... I've been investing heavily in push sticks and feather boards recently because I like my fingers attached to my hands.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/17)

Grott said:


> It still amazes me how many sheds come with a house attached.



If they marketed sheds better, they would sell a lot more houses

Instead of pointing out the fabulous bathroom and awesome kitchen...they should just say " has ******* great big shed in the back, with power, lights, work bench and shitloads of shelving"...they would sell a lot more houses that way ...of course women dont see at that way, but we all know they are weird like that


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just bought a new Luxury apartment..ie...A shed with attached house
> 
> Shed came with A LOT of wood...so been building stuff
> 
> ...


So I guess a hole goes in the middle for the mill?


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If they marketed sheds better, they would sell a lot more houses



Shouse?


----------



## seamad (13/12/17)

The council made me get rid of my 10 year old shed.
Given it was a temporary shed ( 14m X 9m and 4.5m high) built out of gal pipe and a tarp for walls and roof that was only supposed to be there for a year I can't complain too much.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Shouse?



I could always put a toilet in the shed. Would make it complete home then


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/17)

seamad said:


> The council made me get rid of my 10 year old shed.
> Given it was a temporary shed ( 14m X 9m and 4.5m high) built out of gal pipe and a tarp for walls and roof that was only supposed to be there for a year I can't complain too much.



Funny how the council tends to have different views on things


----------



## S.E (13/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I could always put a toilet in the shed. Would make it complete home then



It would also need a bar, or will the bike rack you just built double as a bar?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just bought a new Luxury apartment..ie...A shed with attached house
> 
> Shed came with A LOT of wood...so been building stuff
> 
> ...





What a waste of perfectly good firewood.


----------



## bevan (13/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If they marketed sheds better, they would sell a lot more houses
> 
> Instead of pointing out the fabulous bathroom and awesome kitchen...they should just say " has ******* great big shed in the back, with power, lights, work bench and shitloads of shelving"...they would sell a lot more houses that way ...of course women dont see at that way, but we all know they are weird like that



It’s why I bought my 4 car garage, came with a 5 bedroom house as a bonus!


----------



## feralbass (14/12/17)

The ultimate house, 7 garages and 2 bed rooms


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I could always put a toilet in the shed. Would make it complete home then



That would be the 'polite' thing to do if you're entertaining house guests on a Sunday morning following a Saturday evenings meal of garlic raita and spicy vindaloo paired with stout.




Black Devil Dog said:


> What a waste of perfectly good firewood.



Pretty much how my woodwork projects finish up. I like welding.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> What a waste of perfectly good firewood.



Got heaps


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

feralbass said:


> The ultimate house, 7 garages and 2 bed rooms



2 bedrooms...why do you need 2 ?


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/17)

Enough lumber to construct another SHED.

SHEDS..


----------



## wynnum1 (14/12/17)

seamad said:


> The council made me get rid of my 10 year old shed.
> Given it was a temporary shed ( 14m X 9m and 4.5m high) built out of gal pipe and a tarp for walls and roof that was only supposed to be there for a year I can't complain too much.


They had a law in UK that if a building was there for 4 years and no complaints that it could stay but it seems your not allowed to hide as one person tried to do with a giant hay stack supported by scaffolding.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Enough lumber to construct another SHED.
> 
> ]



You should have seen how much was originally there...enough for a whole subdivision of sheds


----------



## Grott (14/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You should have seen how much was originally there...enough for a whole subdivision of sheds


That would be like “heaven” a shed for ever need.


----------



## earle (14/12/17)

A shed for every need you say? Might be getting there. Here's my latest addition to the "compound" of 4 behind my garage. Eventual plan is to replace them all by extending the garage back but in the meantime these have to do. This one's dedicated to brewing and means that the old brew/tool shed of the same size can now just be a tool shed/workshop. Also smaller ones for garden tools and a wood shed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/17)

Grott said:


> That would be like “heaven” a shed for ever need.



I could still fill them up full of useless crap


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/17)

S.E said:


> It would also need a bar, or will the bike rack you just built double as a bar?



It is dual purpose ...ironically, you could fit a corny and miracle box under it and just bolt the tap where ever you wanted...after all, it is a work bench


----------



## Benn (15/12/17)

I come from a long line of proud shed owners so I feel constant guilt by shaming my family from having bought a house with only a single car garage (attached the the house so doesn't qualify as a shed by any stretch of the imagination) and a shitty little garden shed that barely fits the mower. Dad says he's ok with my life choices but he can't look me in the eye when he tells me that.


----------



## Hambone (15/12/17)

Benn said:


> I come from a long line of proud shed owners so I feel constant guilt by shaming my family from having bought a house with only a single car garage (attached the the house so doesn't qualify as a shed by any stretch of the imagination) and a shitty little garden shed that barely fits the mower. Dad says he's ok with my life choices but he can't look me in the eye when he tells me that.


Yeah I'm in the same boat but at least I have a 2 car garage.


----------



## malt junkie (15/12/17)

Benn said:


> I come from a long line of proud shed owners so I feel constant guilt by shaming my family from having bought a house with only a single car garage (attached the the house so doesn't qualify as a shed by any stretch of the imagination) and a shitty little garden shed that barely fits the mower. Dad says he's ok with my life choices but he can't look me in the eye when he tells me that.





Hambone said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat but at least I have a 2 car garage.


You two need to take a serious look at yerselves in the mirror! Or get a good divorce lawyer, my last debacle breaking out the tools in the dinning room, ended in near blood shed!! (and not from my lack luster skills with sharp tools, that has accounted for 37 stitches over the years)
Weekly meetings may help, but ya haven't got a shed between you to hold them.
Sort it out, start a BB or somethin!


----------



## Airgead (15/12/17)

Benn said:


> I come from a long line of proud shed owners so I feel constant guilt by shaming my family from having bought a house with only a single car garage (attached the the house so doesn't qualify as a shed by any stretch of the imagination) and a shitty little garden shed that barely fits the mower. Dad says he's ok with my life choices but he can't look me in the eye when he tells me that.



Feel no shame good sir. My workshop is exactly that - a single car garage attached to the house. Through efficient use of space I have turned it into a pretty well equipped woodworking shop - table saw, router table, drill press,drop saw, extractor. As I tell the missus all the time, it's not the size it's what you do with it that counts. 

I did use said workshop to construct a purpose built brewery shed down the side though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/17)

malt junkie said:


> You two need to take a serious look at yerselves in the mirror! Or get a good divorce lawyer, *my last debacle breaking out the tools in the dinning room,* ended in near blood shed!! (and not from my lack luster skills with sharp tools, that has accounted for 37 stitches over the years)
> Weekly meetings may help, but ya haven't got a shed between you to hold them.
> Sort it out, start a BB or somethin!




You should try putting car parts in the dishwasher.......dont worry...it does a fantastic job


----------



## Pnutapper (15/12/17)

Top right corner of screen shot below for the benefit of those without one


----------



## Hpal (15/12/17)

Built my own grain mill


----------



## Feldon (15/12/17)

My shed is so full of (my wife’s) stuff that its impossible to work in. Got to go outside to change my mind, and have to move tools and things to a table in the carport to do stuff. But, just as a home is where the heart is, a shed is where you do shit (not the toilet). The shed is a temple of dreams that crosses all social, political and ethic borders. They are where the most outrageous ideas combine with dangerous electrical equipment and volatile substances. Just look at those crafty ISIS guys tinkering away making IEDs in mud brick sheds in the Middle East – squint and you can see a bunch of local kids bum-cracking over the bonnet of an old Falcon in a neighbour’s galvo shed. The faith is universal.

Been watching this YouTube series about a couple of blokes in the New England area of the US who have decided to build a wooden boat and sail around the world. They’re starting from scratch, chopping down great-granddad’s trees and milling the timber not just for the boat but for a woodshed to season the boat timbers, and the scrap to be used as fuel to melt the lead for the ballast keel. And they build a tall boat shed in the front yard from a plastic tarp and lightweight wooden frame, only for the local building inspector to crack the shits (further proof of the universality of sheds). Their videos show their progress warts and all. This early one about the tree felling has its wry moments. I like their attitude and wish them well in their shed of dreams.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/17)

Hpal said:


> Built my own grain mill




So far...your winning... A lathe is defiantly on the list of "required shed equipment "


----------



## Dave70 (15/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Top right corner of screen shot below for the benefit of those without one
> 
> View attachment 110464



Coincidental how I featured in that screen grab as our business is very much involved in that racket, at least in the component side. 

My advice on the current crop of to 


Hpal said:


> Built my own grain mill



Now all you need is a vertical mill and you'll never have to go inside again.


----------



## seamad (15/12/17)

Feldon, maybe councils universally don't like people building boats in sheds , this is my little project with shed removal in progress. What I find a little odd is they have no problem with the boat being there, just the shed.


----------



## Feldon (15/12/17)

You build that?


----------



## seamad (15/12/17)

Feldon said:


> You build that?


A little slower than I planned on, but getting there.


----------



## Hpal (15/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Coincidental how I featured in that screen grab as our business is very much involved in that racket, at least in the component side.
> 
> My advice on the current crop of to
> 
> ...


----------



## Feldon (15/12/17)

seamad said:


> A little slower than I planned on, but getting there.



Outstanding.

Launching soon?


----------



## seamad (15/12/17)

Should launch next year ( don't know how many years I've said that ), finished spraying the 3 sleeping cabins this week, almost ready to do saloon/galley and head/shower next. The only thing left to make are the booms. Had the masts professionally made by a mates brother, 14.5m carbon unstayed masts ( they rotate on the carbon posts sticking out of each hull ). Might just be a stinky boat until I make the booms.


----------



## Feldon (15/12/17)

Last chance before final fitout to put a couple of gimballed fermeters in one of the cabins, and a cobra font in the cockpit next to the compass.


----------



## Dae Tripper (15/12/17)

Hpal said:


> Built my own grain mill



Mmmm... Where have I seen that lathe?
Still very jealous of the mill too.


----------



## Judanero (15/12/17)

seamad said:


> Feldon, maybe councils universally don't like people building boats in sheds , this is my little project with shed removal in progress. What I find a little odd is they have no problem with the boat being there, just the shed.
> View attachment 110472



That is incredible! How long did you take to build this, and was it your first? So seriously impressed.


----------



## Airgead (18/12/17)

Scenes from the shed...

Timber collection








Sharpening day... first sharpen for a new set of chisels. 240 grit wet & dry on a granite block to flatten the backs and set the angle then 1000,5000 and 8000 grit stones.








Oh yeah...


----------



## Mardoo (18/12/17)

I took a three-month course in sharpening Japanese chisels and planes. It’s insane. The stones are glorious. The first three years of a Japanese carpenter’s apprenticeship are tool sharpening.


----------



## Airgead (18/12/17)

I do love my Japanese ceramic stones. Fast cutting and much harder than a normal waterstone so they don't dish so easily. A few seconds on the granite block with some 240 grit trues them up nicely in no time at all. They make a 12000 grit which I might get one of these days. But the 8000 gets this mighty sharp. 

My sharpening obsession is only moderate. I do know people who spend so much time sharpening that try get nothing actually done. They do have very sharp tools though...


----------



## Feldon (19/6/21)

Feldon said:


> My shed is so full of (my wife’s) stuff that its impossible to work in. Got to go outside to change my mind, and have to move tools and things to a table in the carport to do stuff. But, just as a home is where the heart is, a shed is where you do shit (not the toilet). The shed is a temple of dreams that crosses all social, political and ethic borders. They are where the most outrageous ideas combine with dangerous electrical equipment and volatile substances. Just look at those crafty ISIS guys tinkering away making IEDs in mud brick sheds in the Middle East – squint and you can see a bunch of local kids bum-cracking over the bonnet of an old Falcon in a neighbour’s galvo shed. The faith is universal.
> 
> Been watching this YouTube series about a couple of blokes in the New England area of the US who have decided to build a wooden boat and sail around the world. They’re starting from scratch, chopping down great-granddad’s trees and milling the timber not just for the boat but for a woodshed to season the boat timbers, and the scrap to be used as fuel to melt the lead for the ballast keel. And they build a tall boat shed in the front yard from a plastic tarp and lightweight wooden frame, only for the local building inspector to crack the shits (further proof of the universality of sheds). Their videos show their progress warts and all. This early one about the tree felling has its wry moments. I like their attitude and wish them well in their shed of dreams.




Thought I'd give this a bump this weekend for anybody who was interested in this boat build at the time but didn't keep up. You've got a bit of binge watching ahead of you.
It's come a long way in more than three years. Some amazing metal and wood crafting skills have been shown, along with a lot of persistence . She's just about fully planked now and the internal fit-out starting soon.






Here's a two minute video of the build so far :


----------



## Feldon (28/5/22)

Twelve months have passed and it's time for another bump.

I’ll be having a wee nip this weekend (with a few beer chasers) while I watch the live stream on YouTube of the whiskey plank being shuttered-in. It’s a big milestone.

And a local TV station that runs a series of short docos called _Made in Massachusetts_ has done an episode on it.


----------



## yankinoz (29/5/22)

BOAB, brew on a boat.


----------

